# Nice sports bars in Dubai?!



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

I know it's a conflict of words but do these exist????

My hubby insists on watching all of his teams games (either at home or out) which is fair enough but since it's not my thing I'd prefer to go somewhere that I can enjoy aswell.

I have been to one place in Deira which was definitely not enjoyable - after leaving the UK where smoking was banned it was not pleasant, plus the odd h**ker touting for business didn't really help in creating a pleasant experience


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubliners in Meridian Village Diera, traditional pub but nice mix of expats, tourists, families etc. Very good pub grub too

Loca in Dubai Marine is a nice bar anyway but they show English Premiership games too.

Both are smoking but they are not too bad, Dubliners has an outside area with screens.

Dhow and Anchor in Jumeriah Beach Hotel is non smoking inside, shows games and has decent pub food. Lacks a bit in atmosphere though. 

Bidi Bondi on The Palm shows Premiership games and is non smoking inside, but the service is lacking a lot of the time and no draught Guiness - so ultimately it sucks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know how to spell this correctly but Nessersusi in Qamaradeen in Old Town and I believe it's non smoking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I don't know how to spell this correctly but Nessersusi in Qamaradeen in Old Town and I believe it's non smoking.


Nezesaussi. It's in the Al Manzil hotel. It's very good, and yes it's non smoking. Tends to show mostly Aus & SA teams though, especially rugby, though, and not that much football.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Fairmont SZR has a sports bar the only thing I have not seen is the Cricket here, quiet place to go watch a game (usually no sound though) lots of different screens and sports on.....but is a smoking place but not that busy and has a good 2 for 1 happy hour between 6 and 8pm daily


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

Seville's in Wafi shows FCB and other football matches on a large screen, and other games on the "telly". They have pretty good tapas and an outdoor patio.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nola said:


> Nezesaussi. It's in the Al Manzil hotel. It's very good, and yes it's non smoking. Tends to show mostly Aus & SA teams though, especially rugby, though, and not that much football.


Thanks Nola. I knew someone would know 


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Thanks Nola. I knew someone would know 


The fact that I could spell it probably means I spent too much time in there


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nola said:


> The fact that I could spell it probably means I spent too much time in there


Hahaha the fact that I couldn't spell it could mean I have too...and probably in many others along the way!


----------



## ExpatAmerican (Dec 21, 2011)

*Fibber McGee's*

Fibber McGee's behind crown plaza is a favorite Irish Pub. Double decker in Morooj rotana has smoking but is properly ventilated so no problems there. There are Sheesha places on SZR with Arabic music and football on the TV.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ExpatAmerican said:


> Fibber McGee's behind crown plaza is a favorite Irish Pub.


Great pub but definately best avoided if the smell of cigarette smoke and fried food is an issue.


----------

